# Deuter Attack 18L / 20



## vitaminc (25. November 2010)

Den kleinen Deuter Attack fand ich eigentlich ziemlich schnuckelig und hat auch ne enorm gute Paßform am Rücken. Er sitzt wie ne 1, leider mir definitiv zu wenig Volumen. Inzwischen gibt es wohl zwei Nachfolger mit mehr Volumen.

Zwar kann ich die neuen Protektoren-Rucksäcke noch nicht auf der Webseite von Deuter finden, aber in ein paar wenigen Shops sind die neuen Rucksäcke bereits gelistet:

http://www.activesports.de/SHOP/Deuter-Attack-18-SL.html
http://www.activesports.de/SHOP/Deuter-Attack-20.html

Hier ein Bild vom Deuter Attack 20:







Der Deuter Attack 20 schlägt mit stolzen 1,6kg zu Buche. Ansonsten hat er wohl alles was man brauch, und ist wohl ne ernsthafte Konkurrenz zum Evoc Freeride Trail.

Neue Evoc Freeride 2011 sind ebenfalls angekündigt, u.a. hier gelistet:
http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...Rucksack-mit-Anti-Impact-System-Mod-2011.html

Interessant wäre es, ob die Belüftung bei den Deuter Attack Modellen grundsätzlich besser ist als bei den Evoc Modellen. Ich denke in Bezug auf den Schutz werden die Deuter die Nase vorne haben, dafür leider auch deutlich schwerer.

Weiss jemand wie sich Rucksäcke der Firma Dakine, die ohne Protektor ausgestattet sind, in Bezug auf Belüftung gegen Deuter und Evoc schlagen?

Wenn im Dakine ne volle Trinkblase vorhanden ist, sollte das doch auch ein gewisses Maß an Schutz sein?

Generell würde mich auch interessieren wie sich Dakine und Evoc in Bezug auf Materialqualität gegen Deuter schlagen?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab den Attack 20 seit ein paar Tagen, ist schon ein geiles Teil. Da hat sich deuter echt mal wieder ein paar Gedanken gemacht... 

--> http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=36&id=1699

Schwer isser, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber spätestens aufm Rücken fällt das nicht mehr so arg auf, der Rucksack sitzt duch die spezielle Form und die gut platzierten Gurte sehr gut, ist halt genau auf die Haltung beim radfahren zugeschnitten. Seperates Fach für die Trinkblase (3 Liter passen da locker rein), großes Hauptstaufach, langes Frontfach für Kleinzeugs, Helmhalter außen (bei mir war noch ein extra Netz fürn Helm dabei, welches in die 4 Ösen eingehakt wird), geschützte Führung für den Trinkschlauch usw. Ist jetzt schon mein dritter Rucksack von deuter (neben Superbike 20 & Trans Alpine 30) und bin immer noch zufrieden...  

Das Verhalten bei warmen Wetter oder Regen wird sich noch zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Februar 2011)

Sodele, ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht: 














Der Rest: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24350


Zu beachten wäre noch, daß die Trinkblase nen guten Teil vom Hauptfach einnimmt:





Geht aber immer noch gut was rein. Ich hab da noch ne Windstopper-Jacke, ein Trikot, ne lange Radhose, ne kurze Radhose und ne Bipshort reingequetscht bekommen...


----------



## vitaminc (28. Februar 2011)

Super, Danke.

Ich denke in Sachen: Sicherheit wird der Deuter wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, fraglich halte ich nach wie vor das Gewicht. Mal so eben ein halbes Kilo und mehr im Vergleich zu anderen Rucksäcken in der Literklasse ist schon ne Ansage - aber Sicherheit kostet logischerweise Gewicht. Beim Evoc wird oft von Pseudo-Sicherheit gesprochen, quasi dass eine gefüllte Trinkblase wahrscheinlich mehr Sicherheit bietet als die mickrige Platte.

Ich habe inzwischen den Dakine Nomad am Rücken, gerade für Tagestouren ein optimaler Wegbegleiter. Die Aufteilung ist Spitze, und Optik/Haptik stimmen auch. 

Schwitzen tut man im Sommer sowieso wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist, d.h. Nass ist Nass, egal wieviele Liter ich über den Rücken verliere.

Für Mehrtagestouren bis 3 Tage würde der Deuter Attack 20L reichen?
Oder was schätzt Du liegt seine durchschnittlichen Volumengrenze?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Februar 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was du alles mitnehmen willst und wie die "Logistik drumherum" ausfallen soll. Ich persönlich hab noch nie Mehrtagestouren gemacht...


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (11. April 2011)

Servus Zusammen!
Ich finde den Deuter Attack 20 eine feines Teil.
Bei mir 1,83 cm groß hält er perfekt und ich bekomme auch genügend Stuff für eine Tagestour hinein.

Würde sogar sagen, dass ich den Rucksack für Transalps mit Gepäcktransport verwenden werde... Das entscheide ich nach ein paar weitern Touren.

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Ertestung






Hier gibts es noch mehr Bilder und Facts zum Rucksack


----------



## Sardic (12. April 2011)

Hi kann mal jemadn ein Bild machen wie man die Schinbeinschoner dran befestigen kann.

Hab gehört das soll auch gehen ,da ich mit Gedanken spiele ihn mir auch anzuschaffen.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (26. Mai 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Hi kann mal jemadn ein Bild machen wie man die Schinbeinschoner dran befestigen kann.
> 
> Hab gehört das soll auch gehen ,da ich mit Gedanken spiele ihn mir auch anzuschaffen.



Das würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem ob man mit Schonern auch noch an die Fächer kommt.


----------



## BikeFreak2012 (11. September 2012)

kann man bei dem teil eig. auch nen vollhelm dranmachen ??


----------



## rigger (13. September 2012)

Ja geht.


----------



## Bikier (18. September 2012)

Hallo, wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann sind die Fotos weiter oben im Thread vom Modell 2011...kann man da auch schon den Rückenschutz entnehmen...das wird im aktuellen Deuter Produktvideo als Neuerung für 2012 angepriesen, allerdings sieht es auf dem Bild so aus, als ob schon das Modell 2011 einen Reissverschluss hätte mit dem das geht...
Derzeit is der Preisunterschied im Netz nämlich 30EUR zwischen 2011 erund 2012 er Modell...und einen Unterschied von aussen kann ich nicht ausmachen...Danke schonmal vorab Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2012)

Ich hab meinen Ende letzten Jahres gekauft, und da lässt sich der Protektor auch rausnehmen. Ist in dem Fach wo auch die Trinblase rein kommt in einer Extratasche eingeklettet. Weiß aber nciht 100%ig obs noch ein 2011er oder schon das 2012er Modell ist. War ne Sonderaktion bei Stadler.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. September 2012)

ich hab sicher den 2011er, Protektor kann man rausnehmen


----------



## Bikier (18. September 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Bikier (6. Januar 2013)

Nur mal noch der Vollständigkeit halber...habe mir den 20l attack gekauft und konnte ihn zwischenzeitlich auf vielen touren ausgiebig testen. Einsatz war AM und Enduro light, Hatte also Protektoren dabei, Tourlaenge bis 4 h, also auch klamotten, proviant, n bisserl reparaturzeug und 3 l Trinken dabei. Bin von dem Sack totalbegeistert...würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen dass das der beste bikesack ist, den ich je hatte. Faecheraufteilun g super, man kommt an alles ran ohne uebermaessiges fummeln, sitzt super...nix zu meckern...ach ja...die protektorplatte hab ich rausgenommen...wenn jemand Fragen hat...gerne melden...Happy trails


----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2014)

Hallo,

mich interessiert der attack auch. Mich würde die belüftung am rücken usw., die unter-/anbringung von knieprotectoren (nur knie - ohne schienbein - also kurze schoner) eventuell hat wer fotos

wieviel platz ist im sack wenn eine trinkblase drinn ist

Hat wer einen vergleich mit anderen rucksäcken?


und und und

bitte um eure berichte

danke


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. März 2014)

BikeFreak2012 schrieb:


> kann man bei dem teil eig. auch nen vollhelm dranmachen ??


Auch wenn die Frage schon ein paar Tage her ist... 
Ja, geht. Wird dann halt etwas schwer am Rücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (26. März 2014)

Hast du vielleicht zu meinen fragen - siehe einen beitrag über deinem - auch ein paar antworten?


----------

